# I'm New and found this cat... can someone help me identify it?



## sisterluke (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all, I never owned a cat in my life but own 4 parrots and one tarantula and 5 betta fishes and a gold fish. 

Anyway, a few days ago, I found a cat at my door. At first not knowing anything about cats I figured it was a stray and if I ignored it, it would just go away, well it keep meowing and meowing non-stop before I gave in and gave some food and water. 

Looking the coloring up online, it was determined by research it looked like a siamese. Then just today, I showed a picture of the cat to my friend and she told me it was a "snowshoe". If any cat fans or experts can let me know, that would be nice. I have picture attached....

I believe this is a fairly young cat, perhaps still in it's kitten stage. I've posted "found cat" ads all over the neighborhood because I don't believe for a minute this cat just came out of nowhere from the streets. Somebody had to have owned this cat before and I have no idea how it managed to find the most aloof person in the neighborhood like myself but they did. 

I've grown attached to this particular cat and having never owned a cat I've grown very fond of it the past few days. I have been of course doing as much research as possible on taking care of cats and research on siamese cats. I don't mind keeping the cat as I feel like it personally chose me and seems to really think I'm a nice person.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I do see some snowshoe in that cute little face. I think it's great you're trying to find her owner in case she's a runaway. If you take her to a a vet or shelter, they can check for a microchip (my girls are all chipped). And they've all gotten out at one time or another. Thankfully, they haven't gotten far.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Awww. Very cute snow shoe kitty. Like Marie said, you should really see if she's been microchipped. You can also check local wanted/missing sites and Craigslist; sometimes people post about missing pets.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow what a cutie! Keep us posted what happens. 

shhh.... (((I know I shouldnt say this but I hope you get to keep her.)))


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Your little at least part snowshoe is a darling. What kind of parrots do you have? I have several myself. Your local humane society could also scan the kitten for a microchip. I am sure if the kitten has a chip her family is missing her.

Keep us informed.


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! The kitty is sure adorable; might be a snowshoe or siamese mix? I too have a tarantula (Chilean Rose Hair) and a betta as well! See you around!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Pedigree Snowshoes are extremely rare, the chances of finding one or even a mix, on the streets is very low.
Ragdoll or Siamese mix, even just moggies can produce a cat of this colour.


----------

